# Prospective Spouse Visa - Processing Times



## bruceoz (Jan 2, 2011)

I am going through the process of sponsoring my fiance's prospective spouse visa application, I am Aust citizen and she is Colombian. She currently resides in Colombia, myself in Australia, hence she has to apply through the embassy in Santiago Chile (no embassy in Bogota!). Just wondering if anybody has any experience of applying through Chile and the average processing times, or any other helpful tips they might have. Thanks in Advance. - Bruce


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Bruce,

I suggest you take a look at the family visa timeline sticky to see how long the PMV and other spouse visas have taken in general while you wait for a reply.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/2054-visa-time-line-family-spouse-applications.html


----------



## angelica (Sep 16, 2011)

*porspective marriage visa offshore (colombia) embaSSY chile*

hi Bruce,
well I am a Colombian girl too and my fiance Nate and I are applying for a prospective marriage visa 300 in Chile too, last september 2011
Since your post was some time ago can you tell me how did your application went through?
please i would really like to know anything you can tell me about your experience! It will be greatly appreciated.
Kind regards
Angie



bruceoz said:


> I am going through the process of sponsoring my fiance's prospective spouse visa application, I am Aust citizen and she is Colombian. She currently resides in Colombia, myself in Australia, hence she has to apply through the embassy in Santiago Chile (no embassy in Bogota!). Just wondering if anybody has any experience of applying through Chile and the average processing times, or any other helpful tips they might have. Thanks in Advance. - Bruce


----------



## Venezuela (Nov 25, 2011)

*Same case*



bruceoz said:


> I am going through the process of sponsoring my fiance's prospective spouse visa application, I am Aust citizen and she is Colombian. She currently resides in Colombia, myself in Australia, hence she has to apply through the embassy in Santiago Chile (no embassy in Bogota!). Just wondering if anybody has any experience of applying through Chile and the average processing times, or any other helpful tips they might have. Thanks in Advance. - Bruce


Hi Bruce.. Im Venezuelian... Im applying for PMV as well.. I've heard that time's processing has been increased, do you anything about it? We applied on Sept 2011. Im not getting so much information when I call to the call center in Canada.. I don t know anyone who has been done this process,
Regards, 

thanks in advance


----------



## angelica (Sep 16, 2011)

* pmv 300*

Hi Bruce I am From Colombia and also applied for a pmv subclass 300 in September 2011, My application was lodged in Chile, cause they take care of Colombian affairs.
I got a letter from my Case Officer 2 WEEKS later saying that we needed some extra docs(federal police check, my birth certificate with a side note of my divorce), which we sent shortly after.
I called the embassy in Chile and asked for my case officer and talked to her in two ocations first when she asked for the extra docs, and then again to confirm she got the currier mail and the documents arrived safely. The second time we talked she asked me if there was anything else that i would like to know and I ask her about the processing times... she told me between 6-8 months, I could feel she was irritated by my question cause normally no one calls the CO directly. Never mind that I have no clue really how much time it will take, but I would like to know more about your application if yopu like to share with me!!!
Thanks a lot!
Angie



Venezuela said:


> Hi Bruce.. Im Venezuelian... Im applying for PMV as well.. I've heard that time's processing has been increased, do you anything about it? We applied on Sept 2011. Im not getting so much information when I call to the call center in Canada.. I don t know anyone who has been done this process,
> Regards,
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## angelica (Sep 16, 2011)

Write in english!!! not spanish! cause they will send you a notification!! you can only write in english...that's one of the conditions of this forum...
I'll let you know if anything
thanks for replying so soon
Angelica

a


Venezuela said:


> Hola Angelica.. me paso lo mismo, ellos me pidieron mi carta de solteria adcionalmnet, ya que el abogado olvido decirme que lo incluyera... al parecer no es recomendable llamar porque no se si eso retrasa el proceso.. anyway.. yo meti mi aplicacion el 6 de septimbre.. y no tenemos ni idea de cuando sale... avisame cualquier informacion..ç


----------



## Venezuela (Nov 25, 2011)

*sorry*



angelica said:


> Write in english!!! not spanish! cause they will send you a notification!! you can only write in english...that's one of the conditions of this forum...
> I'll let you know if anything
> thanks for replying so soon
> 
> a


Angelica
hahhaha Thanks ... I didnt know... i saw message in other languages... Well.. sorry...

Please let me know about your process..best wishes for you

Thanks


----------



## angelica (Sep 16, 2011)

what do they say when you call the info line in canada?
I've never try calling there... 
what have they tell u?


----------



## Venezuela (Nov 25, 2011)

angelica said:


> what do they say when you call the info line in canada?
> I've never try calling there...
> what have they tell u?


They said my application is in progress..they are handling to many applications and it may take a while.. maybe longer...


----------



## angelica (Sep 16, 2011)

yikes!!!! This whole waiting process is so difficult  
Wanted to call... but I guess there's nothing left to do but to be patient...

Good luck to ya



Venezuela said:


> They said my application is in progress..they are handling to many applications and it may take a while.. maybe longer...


----------



## CFS (Mar 20, 2012)

*Progress ?*



bruceoz said:


> I am going through the process of sponsoring my fiance's prospective spouse visa application, I am Aust citizen and she is Colombian. She currently resides in Colombia, myself in Australia, hence she has to apply through the embassy in Santiago Chile (no embassy in Bogota!). Just wondering if anybody has any experience of applying through Chile and the average processing times, or any other helpful tips they might have. Thanks in Advance. - Bruce


Hi Bruce,

Have you had any luck or feedback on your visa ?

any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Gidday Mate ,my fiance is from Pereira in Colombia ,we have just applied for her PMV in the Chile Embassy ,we did everything threw an immigration lawyer to much sure there was no loose ends . we have now a case officer assigned and they asked for a free to marry document . All health checks and police checks went in the same time as the application hopefully this will save time ,we have been told 5-6 months ,what they do in all this time is anyones guess ,it makes you wander ,the hardest thing is keeping the relationship strong and interesting ,which is real hard when you live half way aroun\d the world from your fiance . Cya


----------



## CFS (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply mate. Hope all goes well and you get the visa approved in quick time. Would be very interested to hear how the process goes and if you get any feedback if you get the chance. I know how hard it is to be so far from your missus mate

all the best


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Gidday ,we have not heard a thing from the Embassy ,the hardest thing for both of us is being apart and staying positive ,its been twm months now the application has been in ,although we have a case officer she has not contacted my fiance for anything other the the request for that free to marry document . I keep you up to date , Cheers


----------



## CFS (Mar 20, 2012)

Well hopefully no news is good news and they're getting through the processing of the visa fine.

just had another question. We are about to submit all the documentation having done it all ourselves without an agent. My fiance thinks that we are unable to get the medical check done prior to submission as you need a reference number or something to get the medical appointment. I think this might hold the process up so was hoping we could get it done ASAP and submit with our application.

are you able to shed any light onto how you guys arranged the medical ?

cheers


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi CFS , my fiance just went and did the medicals ,you need to find the closest Panel Doctor who is authoristed to do these tests , They will ask you what Vias your applying for and what embassy your going threw as they send the health checks you dont actually get them in your hands . My fiances health checks arrived just after her application arrived ,the only problem we had if it was a problem the health checks seemed to sit somewhere for a while as the embassey ask her for the health checks that were already at the embassy ,so obviously they found her application in the end . Once you get a case officer assigned to the application they contact you and ask for anything else like in my girl case a Free to Marry Document . Maybe work it so your health checks get there a couple of weeks after the application arrives ,or your get an email saying they have the appliction . remember you dont actually get the health checks in your hands , well we did not any way . We are hanying out to here from them as Iwant to arrange things here as we want to get married in September 2012 . If you have anymore questions feel free to ask ,bye the way the health checks are about $350 - $400, Cheers Darryl


----------



## CFS (Mar 20, 2012)

G'day Daryl,

Hope you're well mate and the time is flying for you. Have just submitted the PMV application with the documents having arrived at the Chile embassy a week or so ago. Just wanted to check with you to see if you guys received a confirmation from the embassy that they received the application ? and if they advised you who your case office is ?

Have you heard anything else regarding your application ?

We wrote statutory declarations saying we haven't previously been married so thanks for the heads up on that one. Haven't done the medicals as yet though....

look forward to hearing from you

all the best

CFS


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Gidday CFS , Good you got your appplication in ,they should contact you once a case officer is assigned to it ,was actually our case officer was the one who gave that confirmation . My fiance had her interview with a senior immigration officer yesturday and all went pretty well ,they did not ask her anything out of the ordinary mainly just about the two of us ,but she said it went well . the interviewer was an Australian women ,but they did have a translater on hand . they also gave my girl somethings back that she sent with the application ,photos ,a couple of personal documents . our lawyer said this is a good sign as they are obviously finished with much of this , they did say the processing time is 6 mths which means we have another 3 months to go ,if this is correct Iam going back over at the end of July for two weeks . We really miss each other ,our lawyer was sending the case officer an email today to ask them how much longer ,so I can make a decision about going back over . Iam now wandering if there going to interview me about my finances being the sponsor ,the lawyer said probably not as our case is strong and I already support her every week anyway , I hope you get a case officer soon , I would get the health checks done mate and sent there ,the panel doctor does all that for you ,but you need a file number so maybe wait till you hear from the case officer she will give you a file number ,then everytime you send something refer to this number and birth date , plus name . good luck ,Darryl


----------



## CFS (Mar 20, 2012)

Good to hear you application is progressing well mate. Definately some encouraging signs based on what you've said! Hope it's a bit quicker than three more months for you
We have a reference number now, and we've been contacted by someone who sent us a letter confirming receipt of our application. but not sure they are the case office. they've also asked us to provide a Form 1221, so we're looking at that now. Not sure if it's relevant to our application ? Where you required to submit one ?
cheers


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey CFS, we did not have to do the form 1221 ,but Iwill see what it is , I got our immigration lawyer to email the case offier and apply a little pressure on the embassy but it did not work they just sent and email back stating the visa application time is 6 months but could be a little sooner , Iam considering going back over for two weeks if I can get a cheap airfare at the end of July ,the fares can vary $1000 from one week to the other . My fiance and I have not been together now for 5 months we really miss each other heaps ,its a hard one as I can go back and spend the money but then I could be back only a couple of weeks and the visa could be approved ,I have to talk to my fiance tomorrow we really need the money in the bank here ,it is difficult to decide what to do. Yes the person who contacted you is most likely your case officer . Cheers


----------



## CFS (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey Darryl,
Seems the common theme is that the case officers really don't like being contacted! makes it very difficult for applicants. can't imagine what takes six months!
Hope you have sorted out whether to go back for a holiday or not. It's a really hard call to make I can imagine. either way, best of luck getting the approval sooner rather than later
cheers


----------



## CFS (Mar 20, 2012)

G'Day Darryl,

Just wondering if you've had any luck with the visa or any feedback from the embassy ? fingers crossed you have and it's good news

Did you end up going back to Colombia for a holiday to see your fiance ?

all the best!

Chris


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello Chris ,Firstly no I did not go back as it is getting close to our 6 month processing period being finished and we thought the money would be better kept in the bank as it would have cost probably close to 6 grand to go back for two weeks ,the air fare at the the time was over 3 grand ,then I had to stay a night each way in Argentina it was just alot of money to spend this close to our hopefully apporoval . The actual 6 months is up in September so its not long now ,my fiance has heard nothing from the embassy since her interview back in June . We are hoping we here something in the next few weeks ,Imust admitt it is really hard not being together for this long period . I still support my fiance every week and every two weeks I email copies of the western union reciepts to our case officer just to show her my ongoing support which Ithink is important as the sponsor . I have totally supported her since last October so it would be difficult for the Embassy to say as the sponsor Iam unable to support her here . Let me know how you guys are going with everything have you had much contact from your case officer ? Cheers Darryl


----------



## CFS (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the response Bruce. they really keep you guessing it seems. I'm sure you will hear back very soon, no news is good news I reckon if there not asking you for anything more.

We haven't heard anything since they asked us for the Form 1221 when they received the application. So we've sent that and haven't heard anything.

We are going to send them an email this week checking that the doctors sent through the medical test results and also if they can give us a guide as to when they will reach a decision. Hope we get some sort of response rather that the standard '6-12 months'. We'll let you know how we go with a response and very interested to hear how you too mate.

all the best


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

CFS said:


> Thanks for the response Bruce. they really keep you guessing it seems. I'm sure you will hear back very soon, no news is good news I reckon if there not asking you for anything more.
> 
> We haven't heard anything since they asked us for the Form 1221 when they received the application. So we've sent that and haven't heard anything.
> 
> ...


Gday CFS,
Just wondering how you went when you emailed the Embassy to check if they received your Medicals? We're actually in the exact same position, ie application received, medicals sent in electronically, but no response as to wether the Embassy received them or not. I was considering askign them, but thought I'd see how you went first with that approach.

Cheers


----------



## CFS (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi mate,


Took just over a week for a response, and they told us that the medicals don't get sent to the embassy, they get sent to Australia. We also asked how long it might be until the visa gets approved (or otherwise) and they just said standard processing times are 6-10 months. 

So basically pretty hard to get any info. Entertaining the thought of calling them but pretty confident we wouldn't get much info their either....

Ah well


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Thanks mate,

I figure it is probably no use in asking then. I'm just hoping it isn't the standard 6-10 months until our visa is actually approved.

all the best.


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

CFS, They contacted us and said they recieved the medicals ,the actual case officer did this .they seem to sit somewhere at the Embassy for a while Iam sure they will show up mate ,I was worried also as they cost so much . Good luck ! my fiance arrives on the 9th October ,we are so happy , Cheers Darryl

Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## CFS (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats Daryl, that is excellent news, you must all be stoked!!
We couldn't get any info from our case officer so we just called the medical centre and they said they sent the results that same day...
Just a couple of quick q's if you don't mind, did you guys receive any correspondence until your visa was confirmed ?
How long in total did the process take ?

Congrats mate and all the best for your future!!!


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi , we never really got anything after my fiance got her interview till our lawyer saying its been approved which was about 2 1/2 months later . my girl was suppose to be her on the 29th but ran into document problems in Bogota Airport ,they would not let her fly because the permission of her son document was only a copy ,it cost me $1000 to change all the tickets ete , now my girl has been stuck in Bogota for two weeeks and is very sick with the Flu ,Ive got my fingers crossed she makes her flight on the 7th October ,I cant changed the tickets again ! Iam stressing a little I can tell you . unfortunately most people in these countries think all westerners are rich ,well i can only speak for myself Iam not , the tickets have now turned into over $7000. Its a worry if she is that sich she cant fly . Please wish me luck , I,ll dam near neck tie myself if she does not get on the plane on the 7th . good luck mate


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

CFS said:


> Congrats Daryl, that is excellent news, you must all be stoked!!
> We couldn't get any info from our case officer so we just called the medical centre and they said they sent the results that same day...
> Just a couple of quick q's if you don't mind, did you guys receive any correspondence until your visa was confirmed ?
> How long in total did the process take ?
> ...


Hello CFS,
Have you guys heard any more information on your application in any form?
We're still waiting, and we've just passed our 3 months marker and we haven't been contacted regarding an interview or an approval.
Still the only contact we have had was when the initial receipt of the application was given... also we are not sure if that was the case officer either or if it was just a receptionist. There was no mention of Case Officer.
We're sending in an email requesting if any further information is still required from us and to confirm the Medical documents were received after the checks were conducted in July. 
Hopefully this prompts some response or action if they have somehow misplaced our application... our worst nightmare.

All the best
Nathan


----------



## CFS (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi mate,

we haven't heard anything further, though we haven't chased that up either. I'm taking it as a positive that they haven't been in contact as they clearly aren't missing anything or they would be asking for more info/evidence. Also happy that they haven't asked us for an interview as i've heard that is up to the discretion of the case officer and whether they have doubts as to the legitimacy of the application. I'm guessing that the ASIO clearance is what takes all the time.

tempted to call them, but have resisted that temptation so far. Yeh fingers crossed for both of us that they try and help us have a good Xmas.

will keep you posted on any further developments

cheers


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

CFS said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> we haven't heard anything further, though we haven't chased that up either. I'm taking it as a positive that they haven't been in contact as they clearly aren't missing anything or they would be asking for more info/evidence. Also happy that they haven't asked us for an interview as i've heard that is up to the discretion of the case officer and whether they have doubts as to the legitimacy of the application. I'm guessing that the ASIO clearance is what takes all the time.
> 
> ...


Thank mate,

Pretty much same here, no news at all. Like you I am guessing it is because they have everything they need and it's just waiting in line to be processed... and not that they're waiting for us or that it was misplaced somehow. I'm hoping that the security process is quite quick considering she currently works at the US Embassy in Bogota and has to have been cleared to work there and hopefully they talk to one another. I'm sure we all have our own justifications as to why ours should be processed faster.

I did see someone here who earlier submitted an application about 2 weeks or so prior to our application from Colombia. I haven't seen any recent posts from them and they haven't replied to a message I sent asking how they were getting on. That would have been handy as a guide as I recently saw applications being processed from a city in Europe with the same distances between approvals as the applicants stated they submitted them between each other.

Thanks to Darryl's posts, I can assume between 3-5 months should be expected as ours would appear to be simpler in comparison and we have not yet been asked to attend an interview.

If I hear anymore, I'll post it up so you can see if it is applicable for you.

Good Luck.


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Sent an email last week confirming that immigration had received the medicals from July and to confirm there is no further documents they are awaiting from us. They replied to confirm that there was nothing else required and they did in fact receive the medicals. That is all they said. 
It eliminates our doubts about it being one of those applications that seem to get lost and that the application is still being processed and I imagine going ok. Considering we have yet to be asked for an interview and it has been over 3 months now we're hoping to have some news in the coming weeks. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## CFS (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey mate,

Just got our approval thru today. No interview was required. Our initial letter from the embassy said application was received on 22/6/12 and we received an email with letter attached today (although dated 9/11/12) granting visa approval. Happy days!
Best of luck with yours crasht, can't be far away at all.
Cheers


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

CFS said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Just got our approval thru today. No interview was required. Our initial letter from the embassy said application was received on 22/6/12 and we received an email with letter attached today (although dated 9/11/12) granting visa approval. Happy days!
> Best of luck with yours crasht, can't be far away at all.
> Cheers


Hi CFS,

Excellent news for you both and that news has lifted my spirits. So just under 5 months for you guys.
I hope you both have a very good Christmas period together and it gives me hope that ours may be soon.
Ours was received 3 weeks after yours and no interview requested so far so maybe by thew end of this month for us.

Thanks again and most of all congratulations.


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Congratulations CFS , I hope you will both be very happy and together soon ,Darryl Bulger


----------



## CFS (Mar 20, 2012)

darrylbulger said:


> Congratulations CFS , I hope you will both be very happy and together soon ,Darryl Bulger


Hi Darryl,

Hope you are well mate and that your fiancee and her son are safely and happy in Australia now

Just wanted to ask you a couple of questions regarding what happened after you received the visa.

We've just got the email confirming the visa, which states that the visa is electronically registered (ie. nothing in the actual passport). We're just a bit worried as we don't have any formal documentation or a way to check on line. Just concerned that we'll run into trouble at the airports given my missus only has a one way ticket to Australia.

Do you have any advice mate ?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

CFS said:


> Hi Darryl,
> 
> Hope you are well mate and that your fiancee and her son are safely and happy in Australia now
> 
> ...


Gday CFS,
I have read in another post that you print the email out that they sent you and take that as confirmation that you have your visa, which is helpful if you are transiting USA (depending on the costs involved at the time) as they don't have access to Australia's visa approval register. You will then also need a transit visa for the USA as well.
The other option is you can send the passport to the Australian Embassy in Chile and have them enter the confirmation in it, but typically just the email will suffice. It should be a PDF attachment from what I have been hearing.

Good Luck.


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

I just want to further the last post. If tnere is an ETA immogration will get a flag on the passport when it's swiped at the airport. I would bring a copy of the visa comfirmation as well.

My husband came over the same way with a one way ticket and he was fine.


----------



## CFS (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey guys, does anyone know what the charge is to get the next visa, post prospective marriage visa and marriage ?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep! It's actually cheaper than the usual 820 fee. The fee is $995. 
Source: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/990i.pdf


----------



## rbt1985 (Mar 31, 2014)

*New applicant!*

Thanks for all the great information. I have just joined the forum because I have received so much valuable advice here! I am about to submit my offshore 309 application next week. I am an Indian citizen but a permanent resident of UAE so will be applying from Dubai. My partner is an Australian citizen. I have heard applications at the Dubai office take much longer than some other countries, which is disappointing to hear but I don't really have a choice.


----------

